# How do I strip Fuzzi Bunz?



## aslmere (Feb 16, 2003)

A friend gave me a bunch of Fuzzi Bunz that she had used for a while.
She told me that they needed to be stripped.

How do I do that without ruining them?

I have never used FB before but I know that they can be different to care for than my beloved prefolds since they have the fleece and the PUL (or whatever the FB outers are made of)

Thanks for your help!

Nina


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

i would throw them all in a hot wash and add a good squirt of dishsoap (instead of whatever u usually wash with). then rinse (make sure there are no bubbles or rinse again) and put a splash of vinegar in as the rinse is filling up. its that simple. then dry as usual - i try to dry my pockets on warm or cool, but sometimes dh forgets and they go on high and still live to tell the tale.

gl


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Not all dish soap works well for stripping. If you can, get some blue Dawn (concentrated is fine) dish soap and squirt about a teaspoon max into the hot water then add the diapers. You'll need to rinse several times to ensure all the previous buildup is gone, so watch the rinse water and keep rinsing until the water is clear and there are no bubbles. Depending on how much buildup there is you might have to rinse three or four times. If you encounter leaking or stink/ammonia issues from the diapers after you've used them, they may need an additional stripping.

Drying every once in a while on high heat is fine, as it can reseal the pinholes in the PUL. But hanging to dry or drying on low is best.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

This is how I strip my cloth diapers and there is lots of other info on fb's here also.

http://www.litegreenliving.com/stripping-cloth-diapers


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I just do 2 or 3 loads on hot (until you no longer see any soap residue or suds after the rinse), no soap or detergent.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

i know some swear by dawn - but i dont keep it in the house, se use trader joes ttoil and lavendar and so that is what i use on the dipes as well (and the floors too - its the best stuff!)


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aslmere* 
A friend gave me a bunch of Fuzzi Bunz that she had used for a while.
She told me that they needed to be stripped.

How do I do that without ruining them?

I have never used FB before but I know that they can be different to care for than my beloved prefolds since they have the fleece and the PUL (or whatever the FB outers are made of)

Thanks for your help!

Nina

I just wanted to mention that stuffing with prefolds is great for FB. They are a tad bulkier but they don't hold the smell as much as the microfiber insert.


----------



## aslmere (Feb 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katie9143* 
i would throw them all in a hot wash and add a good squirt of dishsoap (instead of whatever u usually wash with). then rinse (make sure there are no bubbles or rinse again) and put a splash of vinegar in as the rinse is filling up. its that simple. then dry as usual - i try to dry my pockets on warm or cool, but sometimes dh forgets and they go on high and still live to tell the tale.

gl

This is basically what I did with the prefolds she gave me.
Good to know that it isn't any different for the FB
Thanks!


----------



## aslmere (Feb 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
I just wanted to mention that stuffing with prefolds is great for FB. They are a tad bulkier but they don't hold the smell as much as the microfiber insert.

That is what I was planning on doing, especially since there were only a couple of hemp inserts in the box.

They are all still too big for Asher...mostly petites and a couple of mediums.


----------

